# Just received my "essential oils" package from the US



## CMMACKEM (6/3/17)

Oh boy! Which one should I try first? 

R12k worth of Juice for only 7k including shipping.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## William Vermaak (6/3/17)

Holy crap dude. You planning on vaping up a storm? LOL


----------



## CMMACKEM (6/3/17)

William Vermaak said:


> Holy crap dude. You planning on vaping up a storm? LOL



 It should last me 3 months

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## PsyCLown (6/3/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> It should last me 3 months


Should vs reality.

We all know how vaping goes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schnappie (6/3/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Oh boy! Which one should I try first?
> 
> R12k worth of Juice for only 7k including shipping.


You dont play around!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (6/3/17)

See, now if all juices had warning labels, this sort of thing would not happen! Hehehehe!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (25/3/17)

Hey @CMMACKEM
I don't see your name on the RSVP list for the Vape Meet on Sat 1 Apr


----------



## kev mac (25/3/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Oh boy! Which one should I try first?
> 
> R12k worth of Juice for only 7k including shipping.


Man,now that is an order! Hope you didn't have to take a second mortgage to cover it.Seriously,enjoy the juices!


----------

